# Hey guys...



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry I advertised...I didnt know we werent supposed to...I really love this community and everyone here and I wanted to say I truly am sorry....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Birdybirdlover, Welcome to the forum and we are looking forward to chatting with you. It's unfortunate that you were a victim of "troll patrol". At times we get a few people on here that only want to advertise and nothing more. They get removed. Sometimes it's hard to tell what a new member's motives are . 

How many chickens do you have? We love pictures. What kind of chickens? How long have you had them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to go back and fix a couple of posts that you made. Not the ones that had us all on high alert but the others when you first joined.

We're always happy to have things work out for everyone, welcome back.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry for being such a quick trigger puller!


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

Lag, sorry didnt mean to post this message so Im editing it ;-;


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I need to go back and fix a couple of posts that you made. Not the ones that had us all on high alert but the others when you first joined.
> 
> We're always happy to have things work out for everyone, welcome back.


Thanks...I wish I knew before all that happened...but what do you mean "everyone was on high alert"?


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

havasu said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sorry for being such a quick trigger puller!


Its ok, I deserved it, I shouldnt go around advertising stuff like that, chicken related or not, but thanks for unbanning me Im not going to do it again


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are those that come to forums to do nothing but load it up with spam. Some of it is dangerous, some of it is x rated. So, to keep this a family friendly site we have to stay on our toes. 

Congratulations, you tested us. Not sure who won this round but you're back and we're back down to defcon 5.


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Hi Birdybirdlover, Welcome to the forum and we are looking forward to chatting with you. It's unfortunate that you were a victim of "troll patrol". At times we get a few people on here that only want to advertise and nothing more. They get removed. Sometimes it's hard to tell what a new member's motives are .
> 
> How many chickens do you have? We love pictures. What kind of chickens? How long have you had them?


Thanks I really didnt know, I shouldnt have done it anyways, I feel like people hate me, but I have 25 chickens, assorted breeds, few being silkies, reds, leghorns, an more. What about you?


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

robin416 said:


> There are those that come to forums to do nothing but load it up with spam. Some of it is dangerous, some of it is x rated. So, to keep this a family friendly site we have to stay on our toes.
> 
> Congratulations, you tested us. Not sure who won this round but you're back and we're back down to defcon 5.


Sorry again, I really do feel bad. And I understand completely, Ill be on the sight more often and I can lend an eye if you need any help, I love chickens and this community and Id do anything for it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless the admin can do it, it looks like you might have to re-add your pics. I did your old posts.


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok thanks! I can do that soon, thank you robin416  I hope nobody hates me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have no reason to be mad. So, stop worrying about it.


----------



## birdybirdlover (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok, thanks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

birdybirdlover said:


> Thanks I really didnt know, I shouldnt have done it anyways, I feel like people hate me, but I have 25 chickens, assorted breeds, few being silkies, reds, leghorns, an more. What about you?


No one hates you. And stop apologizing. 
25 chickens? I now have 18 chickens and 10 silkies. I don't count silkies with counting my chickens.

How long have you had chickens?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Unless the admin can do it, it looks like you might have to re-add your pics. I did your old posts.


So Birdy's pics disappeared? I have 2 other members who have pics that disappeared.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It has something to do with the threads being deleted. They didn't actually disappear, they just didn't come back when I reinstated the threads.


----------

